# Tell me some good news.....



## timbuck (Mar 14, 2022)

Everyone seems to be pissed off about soccer right now.  
"The League sucks..."   (Whatever league you might be playing in.  Or whatever reason they suck).
"Our coach sucks..."
"Our team sucks..."
"I hate our club.  They suck."

So tell me something good about you / your kids soccer experience lately.


----------



## fanclub (Mar 14, 2022)

Not being locked down in their rooms (Covid), able to go to LIVE contact practices, able to go to tournaments, showcases etc. I think there is a lot of good things happening, people just seem to focus on the negative crap because they are miserable.


----------



## VegasParent (Mar 14, 2022)

Last Friday for the first time in 6 months my kid got to participate in drills with her team. While I cringed every time she struck the ball and had to fight the urge to pull her off the field, she was fine and felt no pain. Seeing the smile on her face at the end of practice was priceless.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Mar 14, 2022)

First Futsal league game in 2 years


----------



## Cruzer (Mar 14, 2022)

Seeing my 9-year-old win State Cup Elite bracket and 6-year-old score her first club goal is a memory we'll cherish forever.


----------



## justneededaname (Mar 14, 2022)

Echoing Carlsbad7. Watched DDs first futsal league game in 2 years last week. It was so much fun. Then this week she played against a real futsal team and they were so much fun to watch. My DDs team is a bunch of friends, soccer players on a futsal court. Good learning experience for her, and so much fun to watch. I told her "Beware of little kids playing futsal, they will kick your butt"


----------



## jellybelly71 (Mar 14, 2022)

This thread


----------



## COSMOS (Mar 14, 2022)

This is good.  Much better than the HATE.  

My kid has a new squad, they got a ton of talent, a great coach, and are getting better each game.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 15, 2022)

My DD's soccer journey recently ended, but to see the impact the game had on her development through the years was a positive. The friends she made, the confidence that she gained playing a very difficult position and going from a kid that was hard to hear to a kid that won't be quiet was worth the ups and downs through the years.  The car rides to tournaments and practices gave us time together to talk.  For that, I am very happy she got involved.

Best of luck to everyone who is still involved.


----------



## Jar!23 (Mar 15, 2022)

My kid went to the mall with several of his soccer teammates he's met through the years (some current, some from previous teams).  We've met some cool people via soccer.  Also, he scored an awesome goal in his first league match with his new team.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 15, 2022)

My kids are on day two without masks in school, and loving it.


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 16, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> My kids are on day two without masks in school, and loving it.


After two years of mask mandates, my vaccinated and diligent kids are healthy and continue to be well-adjusted and incredibly successful, just like all of their friends. No one we know who took Covid-19 seriously, wore their masks and got vaccinated, died from it.  The state of California has easily the lowest Covid-19 death rate of any state with even remotely similar population densities.  Gavin Newsom beat the recall in a landslide. 

So, do you want to keep this to good news, or continue on with your passive aggressive anti-vax/mask agenda?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 16, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> After two years of mask mandates, my vaccinated and diligent kids are healthy and continue to be well-adjusted and incredibly successful, just like all of their friends. No one we know who took Covid-19 seriously, wore their masks and got vaccinated, died from it.  The state of California has easily the lowest Covid-19 death rate of any state with even remotely similar population densities.  Gavin Newsom beat the recall in a landslide.
> 
> So, do you want to keep this to good news, or continue on with your passive aggressive anti-vax/mask agenda?


Why must you shit in every thread?  You ZERO to contribute, especially when it comes to a POSITIVE message. 

Keep your politics in the politics thread.


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 16, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Why must you shit in every thread?  You ZERO to contribute, especially when it comes to a POSITIVE message.
> 
> Keep your politics in the politics thread.


Tell it to MicPaPa, not me.  I'm just trying to get it back on track.  Or is your problem that you're an anti-vaxxer/masker, so you don't mind politics here as long as it suits your point of view?


----------



## fanclub (Mar 16, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> After two years of mask mandates, my vaccinated and diligent kids are healthy and continue to be well-adjusted and incredibly successful, just like all of their friends. No one we know who took Covid-19 seriously, wore their masks and got vaccinated, died from it.  The state of California has easily the lowest Covid-19 death rate of any state with even remotely similar population densities.  Gavin Newsom beat the recall in a landslide.
> 
> So, do you want to keep this to good news, or continue on with your passive aggressive anti-vax/mask agenda?


Please enlighten me on how "My kids are on day two without masks in school, and loving it." is passive aggressive??

I think it's positive our kids do not have to wear masks. No agenda with my comment just saying!!!! 
Furthermore relax..... its a beautiful California day out.... This thread was meant for positive ONLY


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 16, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> Tell it to MicPaPa, not me.  I'm just trying to get it back on track.  Or is your problem that you're an anti-vaxxer/masker, so you don't mind politics here as long as it suits your point of view?


You took it there.  

Thanks for again proving my right….GFY!


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 16, 2022)

fanclub said:


> Please enlighten me on how "My kids are on day two without masks in school, and loving it." is passive aggressive??
> 
> I think it's positive our kids do not have to wear masks. No agenda with my comment just saying!!!!
> Furthermore relax..... its a beautiful California day out.... This thread was meant for positive ONLY


Passive aggression stems from deep anger, hostility, and frustration that a person, for whatever reason, is not comfortable expressing directly. Here he is pushing his (and probably your) anti-mask agenda which he has done nothing but complain about here for two whiny years, and doing it in the guise of "good news" because he hopes to get away with it based on the nature of the thread.  No. Why can't I spread my good news about how great it's been to get this far with no adverse impacts from two years of masks?


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 16, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> You took it there.
> 
> Thanks for again proving my right….GFY!


Nope.  He did.  Smooch.


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 16, 2022)

It is no surprise that the three people (so far) who are so upset with my good news all happen to be rabid anti-maskers.  Of course you three don't see or care that Micpapa brought your agenda here.  I guess the question for you is whether you want to keep it going or keep this to actual good news instead of your self-pitying anti-mask/vax agenda?  It's your call.


----------



## fanclub (Mar 16, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> Passive aggression stems from deep anger, hostility, and frustration that a person, for whatever reason, is not comfortable expressing directly. Here he is pushing his (and probably your) anti-mask agenda which he has done nothing but complain about here for two whiny years, and doing it in the guise of "good news" because he hopes to get away with it based on the nature of the thread.  No. Why can't I spread my good news about how great it's been to get this far with no adverse impacts from two years of masks?


Considering I have never posted anything political in a kids soccer forum, I will just take it you are just riled up for some reason. Have a great day!!


----------



## 120497235901835 (Mar 16, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> Tell it to MicPaPa, not me.  I'm just trying to get it back on track.  Or is your problem that you're an anti-vaxxer/masker, so you don't mind politics here as long as it suits your point of view?


you sound like a straight retard


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2022)

120497235901835 said:


> you sound like a straight retard


Looks like you finally found a use for that anonymous account.


----------



## N00B (Mar 16, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Everyone seems to be pissed off about soccer right now.
> "The League sucks..."   (Whatever league you might be playing in.  Or whatever reason they suck).
> "Our coach sucks..."
> "Our team sucks..."
> ...


The return to soccer in 2021… friends, family, competition and camaraderie, was perhaps the  most positive experience in my players life during the pandemic to date.

A big thank you to all of the Coaches, Referees and Clubs that made that experience possible!


----------



## Speed (Mar 16, 2022)

only 5 more games and we are done with this coach!!


----------



## graciesdad (Mar 17, 2022)

There is one guarantee before now and July, changes are coming.


----------



## ToonArmy (Mar 17, 2022)

Safe driving everyone heading out to Vegas. This will be our first Vegas Showcase in March ever since she became an "older" it has been cancelled due to Covid or her higher level team she was on at the time didn't play in it. So that is good news for some that Vegas college showcase is on this year.


----------



## 120497235901835 (Mar 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Looks like you finally found a use for that anonymous account.


looks like you have yet to find a life outside of this forum


----------



## oh canada (Mar 18, 2022)

ToonArmy said:


> Safe driving everyone heading out to Vegas. This will be our first Vegas Showcase in March ever since she became an "older" it has been cancelled due to Covid or her higher level team she was on at the time didn't play in it. So that is good news for some that Vegas college showcase is on this year.


Yes, MANY college coaches out watching players in Vegas. Proof of multiple pathways to get id'd. Hard to leave the sportsbook though during first weekend of March Madness!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Mar 19, 2022)

timbuck said:


> Everyone seems to be pissed off about soccer right now.
> "The League sucks..."   (Whatever league you might be playing in.  Or whatever reason they suck).
> "Our coach sucks..."
> "Our team sucks..."
> ...


She is happy her teammates are back from HS and they are training together and playing club games again. It's the last few months of club soccer for all but two of her teammates.

We get to play at Reach 11 one last time in a few weeks - a very long road trip, by choice. I am looking forward to everything about it except filling up the tank. We love playing at Reach 11, we'll try out a few local restaurants and she'll visit Taliesin West for the first time.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 19, 2022)

A friend updated me that a local restaurant has all three of these Russian River beers on tap. Yum. Thank you K4L.


----------



## outside! (Mar 21, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> A friend updated me that a local restaurant has all three of these Russian River beers on tap. Yum. Thank you K4L.


What, we're not friends? What local restaurant?


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 21, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> After two years of mask mandates, my vaccinated and diligent kids are healthy and continue to be well-adjusted and incredibly successful, just like all of their friends. No one we know who took Covid-19 seriously, wore their masks and got vaccinated, died from it.  The state of California has easily the lowest Covid-19 death rate of any state with even remotely similar population densities.  Gavin Newsom beat the recall in a landslide.
> 
> So, do you want to keep this to good news, or continue on with your passive aggressive anti-vax/mask agenda?


More good news - my kids and I came out of COVID mentally sound and normal, unlike this lunatic and his unlucky kids.


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 21, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> More good news - my kids and I came out of COVID mentally sound and normal, unlike this lunatic and his unlucky kids.


More good news - the NCAA continues to take a leadership role with respect to transgender rights.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 21, 2022)

And here we go….down the drain.  

Such a little man so thirsty for attention….


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 21, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> And here we go….down the drain.
> 
> Such a little man so thirsty for attention….


For the second time, you should talk to Micpapa.


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 21, 2022)

kickingandscreaming said:


> She is happy her teammates are back from HS and they are training together and playing club games again. It's the last few months of club soccer for all but two of her teammates.
> 
> We get to play at Reach 11 one last time in a few weeks - a very long road trip, by choice. I am looking forward to everything about it except filling up the tank. We love playing at Reach 11, we'll try out a few local restaurants and she'll visit Taliesin West for the first time.


Can't wait to see you! She should hook up for some early morning coffee and games. Were going out a few days early and Taliesin West was something we were considering seeing!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 21, 2022)

outside! said:


> What, we're not friends? What local restaurant?


Ha, Ha...If you live in Redondo Beach I will share all the locations for the best beer in the South Bay.


----------



## outside! (Mar 21, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ha, Ha...If you live in Redondo Beach I will share all the locations for the best beer in the South Bay.


In the interest of traveling, thirsty soccer parents, at least let us know where the picture was taken. If in San Diego, O'Brien's has a good tap list, and Pizza Port always has good beer.


----------



## MicPaPa (Mar 21, 2022)

GoldenGate said:


> More good news - the NCAA continues to take a leadership role with respect to transgender rights.


Yeah, for the first time in history, the NCAA uses a pace car with a dick in the women's 500 Freestyle national championship race.

BTW, more good news - congrats to Virginia Tech's Emma Weyant for winning the 500 freestyle and claiming the NCAA national champion title. Well done!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 21, 2022)

outside! said:


> In the interest of traveling, thirsty soccer parents, at least let us know where the picture was taken. If in San Diego, O'Brien's has a good tap list, and Pizza Port always has good beer.


Well, the picture was actually taken by K4L at Pacific Coach HiWay Pizzeria in Redondo Beach. He sent it my way and I was there the next day. Love Pizza Port. Naja's Place is probably the best place to go and grab a quality draft beer with so many options to choose from.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 21, 2022)

outside! said:


> In the interest of traveling, thirsty soccer parents, at least let us know where the picture was taken. If in San Diego, O'Brien's has a good tap list, and Pizza Port always has good beer.


Is called Pizza Coast Hiwy.  Great arcade on the other side and very kid friendly.


----------



## outside! (Mar 21, 2022)

The secret to Pizza Port is to order your pie well done.


----------



## azsnowrider (Mar 21, 2022)

LASTMAN14 said:


> A friend updated me that a local restaurant has all three of these Russian River beers on tap. Yum. Thank you K4L.


The last time I was in Cali I was able to get some of these brews (Russian River) and bring them home. Here in AZ you cant get it, you guys are lucky. Only problem was I drank them all way to quickly.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 21, 2022)

azsnowrider said:


> The last time I was in Cali I was able to get some of these brews (Russian River) and bring them home. Here in AZ you cant get it, you guys are lucky. Only problem was I drank them all way to quickly.


We are lucky but RR makes it difficult. You do have to find them and at times you can only get two at a time. I’m sure drinking them was easy. I will be at the ECNL showcase in Phx I can deliver you a bottle or two.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 23, 2022)

outside! said:


> The secret to Pizza Port is to order your pie well done.


Pizza Port rolling in Redondo.


----------

